# Color Curiosity Black & Tan



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi guys! I am thinking about adopting another Havanese for my girl! I'm a fan of mostly darker colors - so 90% black or chocolates are perfect. I do also like markings but I am curious what you guys think about this puppy down below - I know they look mostly dark but I noticed they have alot of tan on the face and under the chin and to me, that spells a radical color change. I just want to make an informed decision via other's experiences - so anyone with a primary dark coat dog - may be able to share! Thanks for your help! Added help if you have pictures of your adult dog, with a similar coat coloring. **P.S I love any and all animals but I do want a darker face and body!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The puppy is a black and tan. In Havanese, the "tan" part USUALLY (though not always) fades to whitish. However, the black part should remain black unless there is a modifier gene like silver or fading black. Those you have to kind of guess at by looking at both parents and their families. Puppies with a double copy of the silver gene usually are showing silver "halos" around their eyes before going to their future homes. They end up being the color of a silver Poodle. Dogs with a single copy can stay pretty black until they are close to 2 years old. (often going through a phase where the coat turns a dark, reddish brown when seen in the right light) But they also don't tend to get light silver... they usually stay mostly black with a sprinkle of white hairs mixed in. Those dogs often get alternately lighter and darker through their lives.

Fading black dogs lighten gradually to a solid, charcoal grey or "faded black" color. They don't tend to have the real black mixed with a scattering of white hair that silvers have. OTOH, a dog could carry both genes too! That's what makes Havanese colors so interesting! Unless a breeder has a long history with a line, it can be hard to predict exactly what you'll end up with until they get there!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks like my Link. I can't see from the pic, know Link was solid back even when he was very young in the black around his eyes and on his face. And his color never changed in 3 years.
I have see other black and tan young pup where their black on face has tan underneath. Don't know how those pup turned out tho.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> Looks like my Link. I can't see from the pic, know Link was solid back even when he was very young in the black around his eyes and on his face. And his color never changed in 3 years.
> I have see other black and tan young pup where their black on face has tan underneath. Don't know how those pup turned out tho.


Yes, it's likely that this pup would look a lot like Link!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't have answers for you but welcome to the forum - looking forward to seeing more photos!


----------



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

abi38 said:


> Looks like my Link. I can't see from the pic, know Link was solid back even when he was very young in the black around his eyes and on his face. And his color never changed in 3 years.
> I have see other black and tan young pup where their black on face has tan underneath. Don't know how those pup turned out tho.


He was solid black? You didn't see little eyebrows or a mask? That's fascinating! I love Link's coat, its super beautiful, would be very cool to have it turn out so.


----------



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you <3


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

HavaHUG said:


> He was solid black? You didn't see little eyebrows or a mask? That's fascinating! I love Link's coat, its super beautiful, would be very cool to have it turn out so.


No, sorry I wasn't clear. What I meant is his black and tan were both very clean and distinct (see the 10 weeks old picture in my signature). His black part is solid black and tan is solid tan. If you look at the puppy picture at the top of post you can see the tan area (legs and chin) of the puppy has a lot of black in it. When I was looking at black and tan puppies I have see some that have a lot of tan underneath the traditionally black area around the face. I don't know how those puppies' colors turn out tho, but it makes me wonder if those puppies would change color more.


----------



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

Gotcha! Thanks so much @abi38 & @krandall, And yes!! More pictures soon @ShamaMama.


----------

